# Broken curtis plow mount



## The preservation Doc. (Jan 14, 2017)

Bought my curtis 3000 steal blade brand new. ran it 4 seasons I couldn't raise it back up all the way .when I finally got it back home to see what is going on I noticed the mount is snapped on both sides were the welds are.has anyone ever come across this problem.Itjust adds to the many problems I've had with this thing.is it a manufacturer defect ??.


----------



## The preservation Doc. (Jan 14, 2017)

The preservation Doc. said:


> Bought my curtis 3000 steal blade brand new. ran it 4 seasons I couldn't raise it back up all the way .when I finally got it back home to see what is going on I noticed the mount is snapped on both sides were the welds are.has anyone ever come across this problem.Itjust adds to the many problems I've had with this thing.is it a manufacturer defect ??.


800 dollars for a new one "wow"


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Whatare you driving? and post some pictures of what is broken. And up close to the broken weld. And I do not think Curtis is doing plows anymore.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Weld it. Fishplate doubler plate, weld and prime and paint, done. Next.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

TJS said:


> Weld it. Fishplate doubler plate, weld and prime and paint, done. Next.


I'm still trying to figure out why they ask a question, then disappear.


----------



## The preservation Doc. (Jan 14, 2017)

Didn't disappear I've been busy trying to get this thing repaired before next snow fall .sorry guys. I bought this thing brand new had it installed from same place I bought it.It's installed on a 2001 Chevy Silverado 3500 hd .I talked to the owner were I bought it they no longer sale plows but he said he can still help me out to bring it in on monday.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

The preservation Doc. said:


> Didn't disappear I've been busy trying to get this thing repaired before next snow fall .sorry guys. I bought this thing brand new had it installed from same place I bought it.It's installed on a 2001 Chevy Silverado 3500 hd .I talked to the owner were I bought it they no longer sale plows but he said he can still help me out to bring it in on monday.


I'm pretty sure Curtis is out of the truck plow market.


----------



## The preservation Doc. (Jan 14, 2017)

Randall Ave said:


> I'm pretty sure Curtis is out of the truck plow market.


Well I sure hope not and if they are they surly should back up what they have sold over the years. The easy hook up was brilliant they just needed to fine tune some things


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I have a truck repair shop. I was an installer for a Curtis dealer. The dealer went out a few years ago. I have only seen two plow frames break. One was never finished welding. It broke in a few months after installing. The other was a V plow. The guy was flying and hit a raised manhole cover. Anything would have broke on that one. Warranty was one year if I remember correctly.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

The preservation Doc. said:


> Well I sure hope not and if they are they surly should back up what they have sold over the years. The easy hook up was brilliant they just needed to fine tune some things


What do you consider for a good cut of date?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

They are going to warranty the frame that is 4 years old?


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

To the OP. Post pics of what you got. Post your location too. Maybe other PS memebers can help you. This is not a big deal. Wear and tear on equipment happens. This is why I learned to fix my own stuff at a very young age. My Father always taught me, you break it, you fix it.


----------



## The preservation Doc. (Jan 14, 2017)

Ok fellas I just got a call from the curtis dealer were I bought my plow he said he's never seen a mount bent and broke like mine he's stating that the damage there is from past seasons but this just happened last week and its been inspected before the season started any who they want700 to fix it with no guarantee or 300 to put on a new one that includes fixing the truck frame were it's bent up a new mount runs 800 that's the cheapest I found do u know any cheaper places to get a new mount


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Not to be a wise guy, but you hit something pretty good and hard to bend up the truck frame. Again, I do not see any pics. The plow place is being cordial to you and telling you to read between the lines that you hit something pretty good.Steel just does not bend on it's own.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Try calling Curtis, 508-853-2200. Got that off their site. Maby they can send you out something. But if the truck frame is bent. The price given you is reasonable. And I've installed over 100 Curtis plows. As I said, only saw two frames break. If yours was defective, it would have broken right away.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

700 for what?

300 for what

800 for what

Ur math doesn't make sense


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

1olddogtwo said:


> 700 for what?
> 
> 300 for what
> 
> ...


I'm guessing it's 700. To remove the busted frame. Weld it up, straighten his truck frame. The other is 300.00 labor to install the new frame, straighten the truck frame. And the new plow frame is 800.00. that's my observation anyway.


----------



## The preservation Doc. (Jan 14, 2017)

Yes that's absolutely right on the math


----------



## The preservation Doc. (Jan 14, 2017)

It's a total estimate of 850 to weld the old one up fix the frame on truck dismount and mount existing mount and a new mount cost 800 that's the cheapest I can find and additional 300 to mount it and fix frame so 1100 for all new mount labor included.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

See what 6 years of high school will get ya! A can almost add.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

OK, I give on the math with the additional number of 350 now being thrown into the mix

Anyways.....I would have the dealer look over the plow before spending any money. If something cause the frame to crack/bend/deform....And break the plow mount..... I would be hesitant on the aframe of the plow.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

The a frames were pretty beefy, but anything can break.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Could be, not real familiar with them.



Randall Ave said:


> The a frames were pretty beefy, but anything can break.


It would be something I would be concerned with.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If something was hit hard, I would like at the trip frame. Now those I've seen crack/break.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I would like to see so.e pic of the frame and mount


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

1olddogtwo said:


> I would like to see so.e pic of the frame and mount


He was asked to post a few.


----------

